# Pre-draft measurements from the past...



## TMOD

*These are the actual heights of players as measured in pre-draft camps.*
***Height measurments are in shoes, which usually adds 1.25 inches to the height, but a few (particularly Grizzard and Recker) cases, up to 1.5 or even 1.75***

Yao Ming: 7' 6 1/2" | 296 lbs | 7'4 3/4" wingspan 
Brendan Haywood: 7' 1 1/4" | 266 lbs | 7' 6 1/2" wingspan 
Jason Jennings: 7' 3/4" | 249 lbs | 7' 7" wingspan 
Chris Christofferson): 7' 2 1/4" | 291 lbs | 7' 3 1/2" wingspan 
Eddy Curry): 6' 11 3/4" | 301 lbs | 7' 6 1/2" 
DeSagna Diop: 6' 11 1/2" | 314 lbs | 7' 6 1/2" wingspan 
Jason Collins: 6' 11 3/4" | 251 lbs | 7' 4 1/2" wingspan 
Tyson Chandler: 7' 1" | 224 lbs | 7' 1" wingspan 
Curtis Borchardt: 7' 1/4" | 238 lbs | 7' 2 1/2" wingspan 
Nene Hilario: 6' 10 3/4" | 253 lbs | 7' 4 1/2" wingspan 
Eddie Griffen: 6' 10 3/4" | 222 lbs | 7' 3" wingspan 
Kwame Brown : 6' 11 1/2" | 243 lbs | 7' 1" wingspan 
Melvin Ely: 6' 10" | 240 lbs | 7' 4" wingspan 
Jared Jeffries: 6' 11 1/2" | 230 lbs | 7' 1/2" wingspan 
Amare Stoudemire: 6' 10" | 233 lbs | 7' 1 3/4" wingspan 
Reggie Evans: 6' 9" | 250 lbs | 7' 2 1/2" wingspan 
Elton Brand: 6' 8" | 260 lbs | 7' 5" wingspan 
Carlos Boozer: 6' 9 1/4" | 258 lbs | 7' 2 1/4" wingspan 
Drew Gooden: 6' 10" | 227 lbs | 7' 1/2" wingspan 
Chris Wilcox: 6' 9 3/4" | 218 lbs | 7' 1" wingspan 
Darius Songalia: 6' 9 1/2" | 240 lbs | 7' 1" wingspan 
Marcus Haislip: 6' 9 3/4" | 221 lbs | 7' 0" wingspan 
Shane Battier: 6' 9 3/4" | 229 lbs | 6' 10 1/2 wingspan 
Tayshaun Prince: 6' 9" | 215 lbs | 7' 0" wingspan 
Richard Jefferson: 6' 8 3/4" | 223 lbs | 7' 0" wingspan 
Lonny Baxter: 6' 7 3/4" | 264 lbs | 7' 1 1/2' wingspan 
Mike Dunleavy : 6' 9 1/2" | 230 lbs | 6' 9" wingspan 
Rod Grizzard: 6' 7 3/4" | 193 lbs | 7' wingspan 
Aaron McGhee: 6' 8 1/2" | 255 lbs | 6' 10" wingspan 
Ryan Humphrey: 6' 7 1/2" | 223 lbs | 7' 0" wingspan 
Qyntel Woods: 6' 8 1/2" | 213 lbs | 6' 10" wingspan 
Lenny Cooke: 6' 7" | 214 lbs | 7' 1" wingspan 
Udonis Haslem: 6' 8 1/4" | 250 lbs | 6' 10" wingspan 
Caron Butler: 6' 6 3/4" | 222 lbs | 6' 11 1/2" wingspan 
Jason Richardson: 6' 6 1/4" | 213 lbs | 6' 11 1/2" wingspan 
Preston Shumpert: 6' 7 1/2" | 197 lbs | 6' 8 1/2 wingspan 
Kareem Rush: 6' 6 1/4" | 199 lbs | 6' 9 3/4" wingspan 
Byron Mouton: 6' 6" | 213 lbs | 6' 10 1/4 wingspan 
Jamal Crawford: 6' 5" | 175 lbs | 6' 10" wingspan 
Predrag Savovic: 6' 6 1/4" | 212 lbs | 6' 7" wingspan 
Luke Recker: 6' 6 1/4" | 198 lbs | 6' 7" wingspan 
Trent Hassell: 6' 5 1/4" | 205 lbs | 6' 8" wingspan 
Smush Parker: 6' 4" | 179 lbs | 6' 10" wingspan 
Tito Maddox: 6' 4 1/2" | 200 lbs | 6' 5" wingspan 
Frank Williams: 6' 3" | 212 lbs | 6' 8" wingspan 
Dajuan Wagner: 6' 2 1/4" | 193 lbs | 6' 8 1/2" wingspan 
Jamal Tinsley: 6' 2 1/4" | 199 lbs | 6' 7 1/2" wingspan 
Marcus Taylor: 6' 2 1/2" | 181 lbs | 6' 4 1/2" wingspan 
Jay Williams: 6' 1 3/4" | 197 lbs | 6' 3 1/2" wingspan 
Steve Logan: 5' 11 1/2" | 207 lbs | 5' 11 3/4" wingspan 


Come back and find this to settle height debates.:grinning: 
Now if only I could dig up the numbers from the athletic testing!!


----------



## thrice911

I find it amazing that despite being almost a foot shorter than Yao ming, Elton Brand has a slightly larger wingpspan! 

I mean damn, 7'5'' for a guy who is 6' 8'' that is crazy.


----------



## The_Franchise

If you could find out Theo Ratliff's armspan. and Hakim Warrick.


----------



## TMOD

Others:
Pau Gasol 7'9 
Jamaal Magloire 7'6


----------



## TMOD

*MORE FROM 2001*

*Height/weight/wingspan*

Omar Cook, Fr., St. John's - 6-0.75 189 6-5.50
Gilbert Arenas, So., Arizona - 6-3.25 199 6-9.5
Trenton Hassell, Sr., Austin Peay - 6-5.25 205 6-8
Steven Hunter, So., DePaul - 6-11.25 224 7-4
Kenny Satterfield, So., Cincinnati - 6-2.25 176 6-4.5
Jeryl Sasser, Sr., SMU - 6-6.75 194 6-10.5
Damone Brown, Sr., Syracuse - 6-9.5 202 6-11.75
Sam Clancy, Jr., USC - 6-7.5 242 7-2.75
Kirk Haston, Jr., Indiana - 6-9.25 242 7-0.25
Cookie Belcher, Sr., Nebraska - 6-4.25 206 6-8.5
Jamison Brewer, So., Auburn - 6-4 178 6-8.75
Rashad Phillips, Sr., Detroit - 5-10.25 166 6-1.5
Brandon Armstrong, So., Pepperdine - 6-4.5 188 6-9.5
Maurice Evans, Jr., Texas - 6-5.25 221 6-8
Lee Scruggs, Sr., Georgetown - 6-11.5 209 7-5.5
Ben Eze, So., College of Southern Idaho - 6-9.75 235 7-6
Michael Wright, Jr., Arizona - 6-8.5 247 6-11.5
Rouben Boumtje-Boumtje, Sr., Georgetown - 7-1 245 7-4
Ken Johnson, Sr., Ohio State - 6-11 227 7-4
Horace Jenkins, Sr., William Patterson - 6-1 171 6-5.25
Keith Bogans, So., Kentucky - 6-5.5 210 6-9
SirValient Brown, So., George Washington - 6-1.25 176 6-4
Kenny Gregory, Sr., Kansas - 6-4.75 200 6-8
Michael Hicks, Sr., Texas A&M-Corpus Christi - 6-5.25 197 6-9.25
Jamario Moon, So., Meridian CC (Miss.) - 6-7/75 185 6-11.5
Sean Lampley, Sr., Cal - 6-6.5 213 6-925
Bobby Simmons, So., DePaul - 6-7.5 235 7-0.25
Brent Wright, Sr., Florida - 6-8.5 236 7-1.5
Calvin Bowman, Sr., West Virginia - 6-8.75 214 6-11.5
Jarron Collins, Sr., Stanford - 6-10.5 252 7-3
Alton Ford, Fr., Houston - 6-9 271 6-10.25
Kimani Ffriend, Sr., Nebraska - 6-10.25 228 6-10.75
Andre Hutson, Sr., Michigan State - 6-7.25 244 6-11.75
Brian Scalabrine, Sr., USC - 6-10.25 241 6-9.75
Martin Rancik, Sr., Iowa State - 6-10 230 6-8
Eric Chenowith, Sr., Kansas - 7-2 264 7-4
Lazarous Papadopoulos, Greece - 6-11.75 227 7-2.5 
Souleymane Wane, Sr., Connecticut - 6-9.5 235 7-5
Charlie Bell, Sr., Michigan State - 6-1 200 6-7.5
Jason Gardner, So., Arizona - 5-10.75 188 6-1.25
Demetrius Porter, Sr., Fresno State - 5-11.5 178 6-2.75
Will Solomon, So., Clemson - 6-1.25 172 6-9.5
Ryan Carroll, Sr., TCU - 6-5.25 202 6-8.25
DeMarcus Minor, Sr., Baylor - 6-4.5 207 6-8.25
Jerry Green, Jr., UC Irvine - 6-2.75 179 6-6.25
Earl Watson, Sr., UCLA - 6-1.25 184 6-6.75
Nate James, Sr., Duke - 6-5.75 196 6-10.75
Darren Kelly, Sr., Texas - 6-3.5 178 6-6.75
Zach Marbury, So., Rhode Island - 6-2.75 183 6-3.5
Norman Richardson, Sr., Hofstra - 6-4.5 180 6-4.5
Greg Stevenson, Sr., Richmond - 6-4.75 215 7-0
Tory Walker, Sr., New Orleans - 6-8.25 187 6-11.25
Damien Wilkins, So., N.C. State - 6-6 223 7-0.25
Gyasi-Cline Heard, Sr., Penn State - 6-10.5 252 7-3
Anthony Evans, Sr., Georgia - 6-7.25 267 6-11.5
Charles Hathaway, Sr., Tennessee - 6-9.5 274 7-2
Troy Ostler, Sr., Hawaii - 6-10.25 200 7-1.5
Damon Thornton, Sr., N.C. State - 6-7.75 235 7-1.75
Alan Alanspach, Sr., Clemson - 7-1.25 259 7-.05
Tate Decker, Sr., Oklahoma City College- 6-10.25 218 6-11.75
Robb Dryden, Sr., Georgia - 7-2.50 241 7-2.25
Darrell Johns, Sr., Chicago State - 7-0.5 278 7-5
Mike Mardesich, Sr., Maryland - 6-11.25 247 7-0.5


----------



## TMOD

*EVEN MORE*

*PLAYER/HEIGHT WITHOUT SHOES/HEIGHT WITH SHOES/WEIGHT/WINGSPAN/STANDING REACH*

(?) indicates possible errors


Robert Archibald 6-10 6-11 250 6-11 3/4 9-1 1/2 
Maurice Baker 5-11 3/4 6-1 178 6-4 8-0 
Matt Barnes 6-6 3/4 6-8 226 6-9 8-0 1/2 
Lubos Barton 6-6 1/2 6-7 3/4 221 7-0 8-11 
Lonny Baxter 6-6 1/4 6-7 3/4 264 7-1 1/2 8-11 1/2 
Lee Benson 6-8 1/4 6-9 1/2 217 7-1 3/4 9-1 
Carlos Boozer 6-7 3/4 6-9 1/2 258 7-2 1/4 9-1 1/2 
Curtis Borchardt 6-10 3/4 7-0 1/4 238 7-2 1/2 9-4 
JR Bremer 6-1 1/4 6-2 1/4 188 6-2 1/4 8-0 
Brian Brown 6-2 1/2 6-3 3/4 194 6-7 8-3 
Sylvera Bryan 6-9 6-10 226 7-4 1/2 9-1 1/2 
Chris Burgess 6-10 6-11 246 6-11 1/2 9-1 
Caron Butler 6-5 1/4 6-6 1/2 222 6-11 1/2 8-7 1/2 
Rasual Butler 6-6 3/4 6-7 1/2 198 7-0 8-9 1/2 
Mire Chapman 6-0 6-1 174 6-6 8-2 
Chris Christoffersen 7-0 3/4 7-2 291 7-3 1/2 9-11 (?) 
Lenny Cooke 6-5 1/2 6-6 1/2 214 7-1 8-11 
Craig Dawson 6-3 1/2 6-4 3/4 200 6-6 1/4 8-6 
Mike Dunleavy 6-8 6-9 1/2 230 6-9 8-10 
Teddy Dupay 5-9 1/2 5-10 1/2 178 5-10 3/4 7-6 1/2 
Corsley Edwards 6-7 1/4 6-8 3/4 285 6-10 3/4 8-10 1/2 
Melvin Ely 6-9 6-10 240 7-4 9-3 
Andy Ellis 6-9 1/4 6-10 3/4 220 6-10 1/4 8-6 
Reggie Evans 6-7 1/2 6-8 1/2 250 7-2 1/2 8-11 1/2 
Peter Fehse 6-10 6-11 220 7-0 1/2 9-1
Drew Gooden 6-8 3/4 6-10 227 7-0 1/2 8-10 1/2 
David Graves 6-4 1/2 6-5 3/4 212 6-7 8-5 
Lynn Greer 6-0 1/4 6-1 1/2 170 6-1 7-10 1/2 
Rod Grizzard 6-6 6-7 3/4 193 7-0 8-11 
Anthony Grundy 6-0 3/4 6-2 167 6-7 3/4 8-3 
Marcus Haislip 6-8 1/2 6-9 3/4 221 7-0 8-11 
Damon Hancock 6-2 3/4 6-3 3/4 203 6-6 8-3 1/2 
Greg Harrington 6-1 6-2 183 6-3 3/4 8-1 
Udonis Haslem 6-6 3/4 6-7 3/4 250 6-10 8-10 
Cordell Henry 5-8 5-9 1/4 155 6-1 7-8 
Nene Hilario 6-9 1/4 6-10 1/4 253 7-4 1/2 9-1 
Randy Holcomb 6-7 6-8 1/4 225 7-1 8-9 
Ryan Humphrey 6-6 6-7 223 7-0 8-8 1/2 
Jared Jeffries 6-10 6-11 230 7-0 1/2 9-1 (?) 
Jason Jennings 6-11 1/4 7-0 1/2 249 7-7 9-3 (?) 
Frederick Jones 6-2 1/2 6-3 1/2 218 6-11 8-4 
Lonnie Jones 6-10 1/4 6-11 1/4 230 7-2 1/4 9-4 
Mario Kusan 6-11 3/4 7-1 260 6-11 1/2 9-1 
Kris Lang 6-9 1/4 6-10 1/2 242 6-11 3/4 9-0 1/2 
Muhammed Lesege 6-8 3/4 6-9 3/4 228 7-2 9-0 1/2 
Steve Logan 5-10 5-11 1/2 207 5-11 3/4 7-8 1/2 
Kevin Lyde 6-8 3/4 6-9 1/4 278 7-2 9-1 
Tito Maddox 6-3 6-4 1/4 200 6-5 8-3 
Kei Madison 6-7 3/4 6-9 216 7-0 1/2 8-11 
Chris Massie 6-6 1/4 6-7 1/4 248 7-0 8-11
Immanuel McElroy 6-2 1/4 6-3 1/4 191 6-6 1/2 8-4
Aaron McGhee 6-7 6-8 255 6-10 8-9 1/2 
Elvin Mims 6-4 1/2 6-5 1/2 211 7-1 1/2 8-9 1/2 
Yao Ming 7-5 7-6 1/4 296 7-4 3/4 9-7 
Byron Mouton 6-4 1/2 6-5 1/2 213 6-10 1/4 8-6 
Ronald Murray 6-3 6-4 1/2 197 6-7 1/2 8-4 1/2 
Uche Okafor 6-9 6-10 229 7-5 1/4 9-4 
Chris Owens 6-7 6-8 1/4 237 6-11 1/2 8-8
Jannero Pargo 6-0 1/4 6-1 3/4 168 6-2 1/2 8-0 
Smush Parker 6-2 1/2 6-4 179 6-10 8-11 1/2
Marlon Palmer 6-0 3/4 6-2 182 6-3 1/2 8-2 1/4
Luke Recker 6-4 3/4 6-6 1/2 198 6-7 8-5 
Rolan Roberts 6-5 3/4 6-6 3/4 241 7-1 8-9 1/2 
Travis Robinson 6-5 1/4 6-6 1/2 211 6-10 1/2 8-8 1/2
Kareem Rush 6-4 3/4 6-5 3/4 199 6-9 3/4 8-7 1/2
Brooks Sales 6-9 6-9 3/4 232 6-10 9-0 
John Salmons 6-5 1/2 6-7 207 6-10 1/4 8-8 
Predrag Savovic 6-4 3/4 6-6 212 6-7 8-6
Julian Sensley 6-7 6-8 228 6-11 1/2 8-9 1/2 
Israel Sheinfeld 6-8 6-9 1/4 239 6-9 3/4 8-10 1/2 
Preston Shumpert 6-6 6-7 1/2 197 6-8 1/2 8-7 1/2
Tamar Slay 6-6 3/4 6-7 3/4 203 6-11 1/2 8-8 
Darius Songaila 6-8 6-9 1/2 240 7-1 9-0 1/2 
Amare Stoudemire 6-8 1/2 6-10 233 7-1 3/4 9-0 1/2
Marcus Taylor 6-1 6-2 181 6-4 1/2 8-2 1/2 
Jobey Thomas 6-2 3/4 6-4 1/4 183 6-5 3/4 8-3 1/2 
Dajuan Wagner 6-0 3/4 6-2 193 6-8 1/2 8-3 
Chris Wilcox 6-8 1/4 6-9 1/2 218 7-1 8-11 1/2 
Frank Williams 6-1 1/2 6-2 3/4 212 6-8 8-4 1/2
George Williams 6-5 3/4 6-6 3/4 214 7-0 1/2 8-7 
Jay Williams 6-0 1/4 6-1 3/4 197 6-3 1/2 8-1 
Qyntel Woods 6-7 6-8 1/2 213 6-10 8-9 
Vincent Yarbrough 6-5 1/2 6-7 202 7-0 1/2 8-8 1/2


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> ***Height measurments are in shoes, which usually adds 1.25 inches to the height, but a few (particularly Grizzard and Recker) cases, up to 1.5 or even 1.75***


height with shoes is really all that matters in the nba. they play basketball with shoes on.


----------



## JGKoblenz

TMOD, where did you find this numbers? Link?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

*yes*

I never realized Brands wingspan was the big, , I guess this factors into how many rebounds he gets.


----------



## compsciguy78

Do you have Dan Dickau's predraft measurements? 

Where do you get all this info?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

it's at NBADraft.net somewhere...I think the URL was nbadraft.net/2002predraftmeasurements.htm


----------



## grizzoistight

*grizzard has a really long wingspan*

too bad hes lazy on d becuz of it


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Eddy Curry): 6' 11 3/4" | 301 lbs | 7' 6 1/2"
> DeSagna Diop: 6' 11 1/2" | 314 lbs | 7' 6 1/2" wingspan


Curry is bigger than Diop? Is that true?


----------



## compsciguy78

I checked my wingspan today and its the same as my height. Is that average? I thought I had long arms until I saw what some of these players have. Dajuan Wagner has got an amazing wingspan.


----------



## H2O

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I checked my wingspan today and its the same as my height. Is that average? I thought I had long arms until I saw what some of these players have. Dajuan Wagner has got an amazing wingspan.


You are normal, most people have a wingspan about the same as their heght.


----------



## Balla123456789

*Eddy Curry*

he is essetinally 7-0 tall and has a 7-6 wingspan i didn't know who arms were that long. what about Samuel Dalembert i heard he has like a 7-7 wingspan and is only 6-11.


----------



## Balla123456789

*Tyson Chandler*

Damn Tyson Chandler has short arms


----------



## Balla123456789

*What ever happened to Jason Jenngins*

he is like 7-1 with a 7-7 wingspan and has good athletiscm. he is certainly better than dalibar bargric


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I checked my wingspan today and its the same as my height. Is that average?


Ditto. I checked it, and my wingspan is less than 1 inch larger than my height.


----------



## thrice911

> Ditto. I checked it, and my wingspan is less than 1 inch larger than my height.


I have really long arms and my armspan is 6'3'', too bad I am a midget at 5'9 1'2''.


----------



## Rodzilla

Do you guys have the bench press and vertical numbers for these guys as well?


----------

